# What is your favorite off angle bead and or flexable corners



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

Wondering what is your favorite off angle bead is... im with the No-Coat product..


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Drywall_King said:


> Wondering what is your favorite off angle bead is... im with the No-Coat product..


Inny or outty :whistling2::jester:


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

Drywall_King said:


> Wondering what is your favorite off angle bead is... im with the No-Coat product..


I've always used trim Tex flex corner for up rights and magic bead for vaults...always get good results even when your peak doesn't quite line up....chalk a line from one end to the other et voila...

I used no coat on a bad vault for my last house and I have to say if I was the home owner I would have said "fix it"...guy was cool....he was like it's a rental, don't worry about it...thank god.


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

getplastered said:


> I've always used trim Tex flex corner for up rights and magic bead for vaults...always get good results even when your peak doesn't quite line up....chalk a line from one end to the other et voila...
> 
> I used no coat on a bad vault for my last house and I have to say if I was the home owner I would have said "fix it"...guy was cool....he was like it's a rental, don't worry about it...thank god.


Yay!!! 200 posts! Here I come PT!


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

I like this gonna buy a DM 5.5 box... does anyone else make a box this size, i was thinking a 6" box would be nice

http://youtu.be/6e7azaA8UlA


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

Drywall_King said:


> I like this gonna buy a DM 5.5 box... does anyone else make a box this size, i was thinking a 6" box would be nice
> 
> http://youtu.be/6e7azaA8UlA


Sorry try this one

http://youtu.be/VbE15RD-8OA


----------



## BPTaper (Jul 31, 2012)

This is a great technique.I started doing this 4-5 years ago.I like it .Great Job !


----------

